# Independent Financial Advisor?



## colly (7 Aug 2006)

Can anyone advise where I can find a good independent financial advisor? My parents are in need of some help in evaluating all options, as they are in quite some financial difficulty, however it is a lot more complicated than just a few bills etc. My father and I are quite knowledgeable and have evaluated many options, but I'm sure a professional might be able to suggest a few options we have not thought of. 

However, the main reason for this really is that every option that my father and I raise, my mother will not agree to, as most of them involve selling the house and moving to somewhere more affordable. Perhaps she will listen to the opinion of a professional more than me and dad. Mum is not the smartest when it comes to financial issues and has difficulty understanding some of the plans we come up with. However like most women her age she thinks the world of Eddie Hobbs and thinks that he can solve all her problems. Personally I think this is above Eddie's head as there are major issues such as tax, bankruptcy and bad publicity to deal with. But hopefully we can find someone suitable.

Can anyone suggest where I can find such a person?


----------



## CCOVICH (7 Aug 2006)

See the S.31 Register here.


----------



## MortgageBrkr (8 Aug 2006)

Good Morning Colly, 

What type of financial advice are you looking for?


----------



## F. Kruger (11 Aug 2006)

colly,

It sounds like your father was in business?

What is wrong with using the existing advisors?


----------



## dam099 (11 Aug 2006)

F. Kruger said:


> colly,
> 
> It sounds like your father was in business?
> 
> What is wrong with using the existing advisors?


 
Well if hes in financial difficulties maybe their advice wasn't very good?


----------



## F. Kruger (14 Aug 2006)

Or maybe he did not listen?


----------



## moneyvirgin (25 Aug 2006)

Covich , the IFSRA list doesn't seem to be a list of INDEPENDENT Financial Advisors - they seem to be affiliated to various products companies?  Or have I got that wrong.

I'm also looking for an IFA - I want someone who is not connected with any particular products, but would also love to see some recommendations from anyone who has used an IFA they were happy with..


----------



## CCOVICH (25 Aug 2006)

moneyvirgin said:


> Covich , the IFSRA list doesn't seem to be a list of INDEPENDENT Financial Advisors - they seem to be affiliated to various products companies? Or have I got that wrong.


 
Pretty much-have a look at this thread.

Note that IFA has no standing here in Ireland-it is a UK term.


----------



## moneyvirgin (27 Aug 2006)

*Independent Financial Advisor - starting points?*

Thanks.

But again, I note that these AAs seem to have connections with specific products from various companies, therefore I can't see how they can be best-placed to provide truly independent advice..

Off-site and on-site research seems to indicate that independent advisors are not common in Ireland, but I list the following below (with NO particular recommendation or endorsement) in case it's of any interest to any one as a starting point:

John Lowe (www.moneydoctor.ie)
Michael Kiernan www.myadviser.ie
Liam D Ferguson (01) 6896804 (not an AA but an MIA - some positive endorsements appear on this site + he contributes to it).
FEN 6799955/www.fen.ie
Geraghty & Co (West of Ireland based AA, advice from them occasionally quoted in Sunday Times business section) (098) 28260

There is also askaboutmoney's Directory of Authorised Advisors, on which AAs who have chosed to do so have posted their contact details.  Link: www.askaboutmoney.com/clubman/aa_directory.html

These are my complete beginner's starting points to find independent financial advice on investing/managing a 200k lump sum.  I'll post my progress later.


----------



## moneyvirgin (27 Aug 2006)

I've just noticed that my post is rather off the point from Colly's original query - sorry Colly, I didn't mean to hijack your original query.


----------

